# Rubik's Cube



## Nightingale (Aug 20, 2003)

How many of you played with these (either as a kid or an adult)?


----------



## Turner (Aug 20, 2003)

You need another option. I didn't pull off the stickers, I took the whole cube apart, little block by little block, and put it back together so that it was solved. I've tried many times over the years and I can't solve the sucker.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

:rofl: Yeah, I do remember playing with that as well as the triangle thingy that was like it. However, the cube was thrown across the road into the neighbors field for him to rip it apart the next time he disced up his field.:shrug:


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2003)

A friend and I worked it out in high school.


----------



## Seig (Aug 20, 2003)

I solved the cube,






with a hammer 

I also had/have the triangle thingy, I could solve that in a matter of seconds, same thing with that dang little cylinder thing.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

I solved it, and I enjoyed the thought proving patterns it required.

Note: I got the next to highes score TItle on the Geek Test


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Note: I got the next to highes score TItle on the Geek Test  *



Brother Rich,

That was way too funny :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Seig _
> *I also had/have the triangle thingy, I could solve that in a matter of seconds, same thing with that dang little cylinder thing. *



Yes, I did find the triangle (whatever it was called) to be easier than the cube.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Brother Rich,
> 
> That was way too funny :rofl: *



Look everyone I am Funny and . . . 

Thanks! JF, Now if I can learn to type


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Thanks! JF, Now if I can learn to type  *



Awwwwwh,

I thought typing would have been a prerequisite for your job.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 20, 2003)

Yeah, the pyramid was too easy.

The Rubik's cube with four rows, though, was a SOB.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Yeah, the pyramid was too easy.
> 
> The Rubik's cube with four rows, though, was a SOB. *




Show Off!


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 20, 2003)

My Rubix cube flew out of my window a long time ago......


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Rich Parsons _
> *Show Off!  *



Nah, I gave up before I got it--I could work it to a partially solved state that was "close" but not all the way home!


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *Nah, I gave up before I got it--I could work it to a partially solved state that was "close" but not all the way home! *



OK I feel better now


----------



## Cruentus (Aug 21, 2003)

Do they sell Rubiks Cubes anymore? I want one now after this thread.


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 21, 2003)

http://www.rubiks.com/wheretobuy.html


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *http://www.rubiks.com/wheretobuy.html *



Nightingale,

I assume you just had this booked marked for educational purpose's of course


----------



## Nightingale (Aug 21, 2003)

nope...

I just went to google and typed in

"buy rubik's cube"

and that's what popped up.


----------



## Rich Parsons (Aug 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by nightingale8472 _
> *nope...
> 
> I just went to google and typed in
> ...




HMMMM,

It was that easy.

WOW! I never would have thought of that 

(* Reading betweent the lines, I am busting my Friend Paul's Chops for his reply *)

Just type, in your request, into a search engine.

What will they think of next?

(* Got Ya! PAUL!  :rofl:  *)


----------



## TallAdam85 (Aug 23, 2003)

NEVER could but did not spend much time on it


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 23, 2003)

I didn't know the cube was still made.


----------



## clapping_tiger (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Turner _
> *You need another option. I didn't pull off the stickers, I took the whole cube apart, little block by little block, and put it back together so that it was solved. I've tried many times over the years and I can't solve the sucker. *



:rofl: I did this also, I was suprised this was not on the poll, so I voted that I solved it the way it supposed to be solved. By taking it apart and putting it back together, the way it should be.


----------



## qizmoduis (Aug 28, 2003)

Not only did I solve it back in high school, but my group of friends used to engage in competitions.  My record was 56 seconds!  Why I remember that bit of geek nostalgia is beyond my understanding.  

We used to take the cubes apart and lube them with vaseline and make sure the corners were rounded so they didn't get stuck.

Uh....

Needless to say, I wasn't in the popular cliques. :rofl:


----------



## jfarnsworth (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by qizmoduis _
> * My record was 56 seconds!   *



Good lord  . I never solved mine. As I stated previously mine went into the cornfield across the road.



> Needless to say, I wasn't in the popular cliques.



How many of us really were.:shrug:


----------



## qizmoduis (Aug 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by jfarnsworth _
> *Good lord  . I never solved mine. As I stated previously mine went into the cornfield across the road.
> 
> 
> ...



I didn't solve it on my own.  I learned a "method", as did all of us.  The solution was quite simple once you learned it.  As I remember, there were several competing methods, some more complicated than others.

None were appropriate for self-defense, though. :rofl:


----------



## Billy (Aug 29, 2003)

I only ever managed two sides of the cube......

But as my wife keeps reminding me,  (nag nag),
I never finish anything I start.


----------



## qizmoduis (Aug 29, 2003)

Would you believe they have real competitions with this thing?  I thought it died out in the early 80s.

http://news.com.au/common/story_page/0,4057,7058784%5E13762,00.html


----------



## Kroy (Sep 16, 2003)

I solved it, about 10 years after it came out.


----------



## arnisador (Sep 16, 2003)

Persistence!


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

I took off al the stickers and stuck em in the right order !!! :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Rich Parsons (Oct 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by YouAgain _
> *I took off al the stickers and stuck em in the right order !!! :rofl: :rofl: *



NOw did you get the upper left sticker in the upper left box? or did you just mix them up?  :rofl:


----------



## YouAgain (Oct 4, 2003)

Randomly!


----------

